# d2 suspension for 08 maxima



## RReino (Mar 2, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has any knowledge on d2 suspension . I'm selling mine which are for an 08 maxima but wanted to know what other models they're compatible with . If anyone is interested on this thread you can email me at [email protected] Asking price is $700 OBO . Only used for roughly 4 months . Still have original box, receipt, bags, keys. etc. Selling the maxima so I don't need them anymore. Drove perfect when I had them on though. Its one piece. Open to offers.


located in linden nj. will ship if you pay for the shipping. local offers better.


----------

